# Mobo CPU red light turns on for 1 second and then nothing happens



## rexkudo (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi! I've been struggling a lot with this. I recently updated my pc (changed mobo,cpu and rams), and since then I cant get my system stable. These are the specs:
CPU: Ryzen 9 3900x
MOBO: Asus TUF x57
RAMS: 2x8gb HyperX Predator @4000MHz
PSU: 650w 80+ Bronze

So here's the full story: I updated my pc and from the first day I cant get it to be stable. I had some 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance RGB @3600MHz that werent in QVL list so I returned them and bought the HyperX kit I mentioned. With the Corsair sticks I could get it work if I only use one stick, but as soon as I put two at the same time, the system got unstable and it even wont post ( mobo stucked in DRAM light).
Well, today I got my new RAMs and when I first connected it all worked fine (I gave it very low use bc I needed to finish some work asap and I didnt want to risk my pc to freeze again). When I finish my work I set the rams to 3600mhz (one of the two docp profiles available for my rams) and it booted but when I did a test (5min running aida64) it freezed again. So I updated my BIOS to the last version (I cant remember if I can get it to post after BIOS update) but the thing is that now my mobo doesnt do anything, when I power on the pc it turns on DRAM light, then the CPU light for one second and after that nothing happens.

I already tried removing the mobo batery, and clearing cmos but I can get my system to boot. I also tried with only one ram stick.

What is failing? Cpu, mobo or ram? Is there a solution for this? IMO, the rams have nothing to do with it, but Im kind of noob in this stuff. Im a bit sad bc I spent a lot of money and since I updated the pc I couldnt enjoy it yet 

Ps: both cpu and mobo are suposed to have warranty.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Does the board has the BIOS flashback button?

If you tried already to clear CMOS, remove the battery for a few minutes, use the jumper  for reset...

_consult manual for how you should do these._

...and nothing of these worked then I can say with some confidence that BIOS is bricked.
Happened to me a lot, with same led light pattern as I remember now that you mentioned it.
Fear not though, if your board has that Flashback button.

You can reflash BIOS with a usb drive on FAT32, plugged into the specified USB port with a bios file on it with a specific name that manual says.


----------



## rexkudo (Oct 31, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Does the board has the BIOS flashback button?
> 
> If you tried already to clear CMOS, remove the battery for a few minutes, use the jumper  for reset...
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks for your reply. My mother doesnt have a BIOS Flashback button but Im going to search how to do this in my MOBO. If I have any news I will tell you!



rexkudo said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply. My mother doesnt have a BIOS Flashback button but Im going to search how to do this in my MOBO. If I have any news I will tell you!


I couldnt do it. It lights up the CPU led indicator for one second and then this led turns off and nothing else happens. No post or anything.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m really sorry! It’s a shame that ASUS did not include this function on a 200+$ board.

I had this a lot with my X570 Aorus Pro last year, when I was messing around with DRAM settings. Boot got stuck on DRAM led with 1 flash of CPU led. The only way to work around this is by using this flash button.
After several BIOS updates it never happen again, no matter how crazy settings I dial.


----------



## rexkudo (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes, it reall


Zach_01 said:


> I’m really sorry! It’s a shame that ASUS did not include this function on a 200+$ board.
> 
> I had this a lot with my X570 Aorus Pro last year, when I was messing around with DRAM settings. Boot got stuck on DRAM led with 1 flash of CPU led. The only way to work around this is by using this flash button.
> After several BIOS updates it never happen again, no matter how crazy settings I dial.


Yes it really dissapointed me.  I had another Tuf mobo and it worked fine for me and thats why I bought this one, but I have to admit that I regret this choice. Now I have contacted asus support and I hope they allow me to return it. Thanks for your replies!!


----------



## X71200 (Nov 1, 2020)

This is likely a Zen cold boot issue and might be fixed by a BIOS update as Zach put it, however, you could still swap the RAM back and forth and see what comes. It's generally tied to RAM and happens like the most on Gigabyte boards actually, but in reality it's a thing with Matisse from what I've gathered. Meaning it can happen to any such part combination of this platform. If you want to get rid of the board, buy a good MSI. They seem to have nailed it with these.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 1, 2020)

Try clearing the CMOS like this:
Unplug the PC (PSU).
Then press the Power Button for at least 30 seconds.
Use a flat headed screwdriver to short the CLR CMOS (CLRTC) Jumper (Touch both jumper pins with the screwdriver) for at least 15 seconds.
Plug the PC back in.
Press the Power Button to turn the PC on.
Repeatedly tap the DEL key
A screen should come up telling you to press the F1 key, do that.
Set the Optimized Default settings and Press OK (this is on the EXIT tab)
Save and exit the BIOS.
Tap the DEL key again to enter the BIOS and change any settings you want changed then save and exit again.

Sometimes I had to do that 3 or more times in a row before it worked when I was OCing my RAM and CPU.


----------



## rexkudo (Nov 1, 2020)

@NoJuan999 @Zach_01 here I uploaded a video of the lights that I see when I turn on the pc. No post in the scren and no signal in keyboard and mouse. 

Im going to keep trying whay @NoJuan999  suggested.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 1, 2020)

You have the RAM on the last slot in the video, you're supposed to start plugging from the second slot. Try keeping it there.


----------



## rexkudo (Nov 1, 2020)

X71200 said:


> You have the RAM on the last slot in the video, you're supposed to start plugging from the second slot. Try keeping it there.



Thanks, Im going to try it! Altough, from the lights it seems that ram is ok, isnt it?


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 1, 2020)

I would try 1 stick to every Ram slot 1 by 1, and try to reset/clear CMOS in every possible way. After that if nothing happens, I would declare the board’s BIOS bricked.

I know I’ve said it again to OP, but just a general reminder to all people, this could’ve been worked around with the flash button. Try not to buy boards without one.


----------



## rexkudo (Nov 1, 2020)

rexkudo said:


> Thanks, Im going to try it! Altough, from the lights it seems that ram is ok, isnt it?


I just tried and still the same lights secuence


----------



## X71200 (Nov 2, 2020)

You might be shorting, there looks to be a missing motherboard screw in the middle of the board, on the back of the first M.2 slot. I'd suggest checking that.


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 2, 2020)

Not sure why you guys complain about the flashback button missing,
when asus doesnt use one.
load the motherboard dvd, system will auto recover bios, but i doubt thats the issue.

check for ground/short.
do your fans spin for a second? psu bad.
last option, try different psu, try mb outside the case.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 2, 2020)

rexkudo said:


> 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance RGB @3600MHz



This could also be your problem for some reason Ryzen doesn't like alot of corsair ram it seems to be the most reported problem in the forums when it's a ram issue you are usually best to stick with ram that is in the QVL to be fairly confident of no issues like this I'd first try each slot with a single dimm and make sure they all work properly by using memtest x64 and then try the other dimm

also as above check you're not shorting your mobo by not having a screw in where there's supposed to be one also check power cables are seated properly (ie: 8 pin CPU) if not clicked in properly thermal creep can happen and they'll slowly but surely unplug themselves

failing all of that getting your PC running I'd try another PSU first  if that works it's a PSU problem and if it still does start up try your CPU in another PC if it works then there's most likely a mobo problem


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 2, 2020)

Your video shows the white (VGA) LED stays lit.
That indicates an issue with your Graphics card.
Look at page 1-8 (section 1.1.6) here:


			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS_WI-FI/E15236_TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS_WI-FI_UM_WEB_060319.pdf
		


What GPU do you have ?
I would remove the GPU then re-install it to make sure it is properly seated.
Also make sure you are using the proper PCI-E cable/cables to power it and that they are completely seated as well.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 2, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> Your video shows the white (VGA) LED stays lit.



no it doesn't it does actually go off after a couple seconds which means it's fine now the yellow ram led on the other hand doesn't even turn on before shut down so it's not even getting that far into boot tests before quitting


----------



## basco (Nov 2, 2020)

the motherboard manual states that the ram (i was surprised too) with 1x stick in A2 so the outer grey like rexcudo did correctly.
2x ram in A2+B2


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 2, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> no it doesn't it does actually go off after a couple seconds which means it's fine now the yellow ram led on the other hand doesn't even turn on before shut down so it's not even getting that far into boot tests before quitting


From what I see in that video, the Yellow RAM LED goes on then off then the CPU LED goes on then off then the VGA light goes on and stays on and he doesn't get any video signal.
Or is the white VGA LED just not lighting up ?
Either way that would point to an issue with the GPU.


http://imgur.com/a/YZ9mfQM


On both my Asus boards the LEDs cycle just like his do BUT my VGA and BOOT LEDs cycle on then off also.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 2, 2020)

I didn't see a yellow led just the red and white both of which went off after a couple of seconds

so no 1st led yellow (memory) 2nd led red (CPU) lights up then 3rd led white (GPU) after which they both go out and system fails to boot shoot it doesn't even stay on long enough for a post screen


----------



## rexkudo (Nov 3, 2020)

First of all, I really appreciate your replies. I couldnt connect yesterday, so Im replying all now. I have some news, I got in contact with the seller and they said that they are going to receive my mobo and try to fix it and if it doesnt work, they are going to send it to ASUS . So now I have my pc all disassembled.



X71200 said:


> You might be shorting, there looks to be a missing motherboard screw in the middle of the board, on the back of the first M.2 slot. I'd suggest checking that.


My Case doesnt support a screw there, it is a NZXT S340, but I dont think thats the problem bc I was designed that way on porpuse to easily align the motherboard.



Fry178 said:


> Not sure why you guys complain about the flashback button missing,
> when asus doesnt use one.
> load the motherboard dvd, system will auto recover bios, but i doubt thats the issue.
> 
> ...



All fans keep spining all the time the pc is on, and the psu Im using is the same I used with my last rig and it worked fine then.



Athlonite said:


> This could also be your problem for some reason Ryzen doesn't like alot of corsair ram it seems to be the most reported problem in the forums when it's a ram issue you are usually best to stick with ram that is in the QVL to be fairly confident of no issues like this I'd first try each slot with a single dimm and make sure they all work properly by using memtest x64 and then try the other dimm
> 
> also as above check you're not shorting your mobo by not having a screw in where there's supposed to be one also check power cables are seated properly (ie: 8 pin CPU) if not clicked in properly thermal creep can happen and they'll slowly but surely unplug themselves
> 
> failing all of that getting your PC running I'd try another PSU first  if that works it's a PSU problem and if it still does start up try your CPU in another PC if it works then there's most likely a mobo problem



Yes, I had suffer with Corsair rams before, but I returned them and I bought HyperX Predator @4000Mhz ( which are in the mobo QVL list). Sadly, I dont have other cpu or rig to try changing it 




NoJuan999 said:


> Your video shows the white (VGA) LED stays lit.
> That indicates an issue with your Graphics card.
> Look at page 1-8 (section 1.1.6) here:
> 
> ...



The DRAM and CPU lights are the only ones that are being turned on. The VGA and BOOT light doesnt do anything. My GPU is a ASUS ROG STRIX 1060 6GB OC edition (without being OC atm). I tried removing the GPU and putting it back and I did the same with the CPU. The PCI cables are the same I used with my last [mobo/cpu/rams combo. My GPU and PSU where fine in my last rig.



basco said:


> the motherboard manual states that the ram (i was surprised too) with 1x stick in A2 so the outer grey like rexcudo did correctly.
> 2x ram in A2+B2
> View attachment 174144



Yes, thats why I had it there, but I also try switching it to all the others slots just in case. Either way, the DRAM light indicates that ram is ok. I tried turning on the pc without any ram and the light gets stuck at DRAM, so I think it is ok.


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 3, 2020)

@Athlonite
one thing i learned with ryzen 3xxx cpus is that QVL doesnt mean jack, partially since mem controller is on the cpu.

i had multiple boards from different brands having issues running the (listed) Gskill @1800mhz without even using XMP,
but worked fine with 2 different Corsair Veng Pro kits not listed.
one kit (XMP profile of 3600-18/22/22/42/64@1.35) even running 16/19/19/36/58/1T@1.34 on two different cpus (3600/3700)
and two different boards that wouldnt even post with the Gskill.

@rexkudo
since everything else is excluded,  i assume its the board or board/ram combo, maybe even caused by bios.
on my board (Aorus 570 Ultra) out of 12 bios versions only 2 run the ram without causing memtest errors.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2020)

@Fry178 and yet here I am with G.Skill ram and had no problems at all through 3 different Asus mobo's a TUF x470 a strix x470 and lastly an strix x570 all had their BIOS's updated to latest available and not one of them missed a beat when it came to the ram whilst running Asus's version of XMP (DOCP) 

alot comes down to the kit you buy I stuck with a G.Skill Ryzen ready kit and had no problems but probably a good 80% of ram problems in these forums seem to be with Corsair ram specially their cheaper Vengeance LPX kits


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 5, 2020)

@Athlonite
never stated anything saying they dont work.
but ppl need to stop saying the qvl means "it will work".
its proof that the manufacturer tested the kit, nothing else.


----------

